# New Brose electric drive system



## Cycleops (5 Jul 2019)

This looks interesting, a new drive system claimed to be whisper quiet with belt drive;
https://electrek.co/2019/07/03/brose-mid-drive-and-battery-system-electric-bike/


----------



## Sharky (5 Jul 2019)

I gather that a new EU law is in effect, requiring a fake noise to be generated for e-cars traveling at less than 12mph.
Won't be long before a similar law comes into effect for e-bikes, which generates a puffing and panting sound with random creaks.


----------



## Slick (5 Jul 2019)

Sharky said:


> I gather that a new EU law is in effect, requiring a fake noise to be generated for e-cars traveling at less than 12mph.
> Won't be long before a similar law comes into effect for e-bikes, which generates a puffing and panting sound with random creaks.


----------



## raleighnut (5 Jul 2019)

Sharky said:


> I gather that a new EU law is in effect, requiring a fake noise to be generated for e-cars traveling at less than 12mph.
> Won't be long before a similar law comes into effect for e-bikes, which generates a puffing and panting sound with random creaks.



View: https://youtu.be/cfyC6NJqt2o


----------



## Mart44 (12 Jul 2019)

My Scott e-bike has a Brose motor. Perhaps not the exact motor shown in the page linked to because the bike is a year old now. However, the bike itself is the same shape as the one shown in the page with the battery being integrated into the frame. I don't know whether this is the best motor/system to have but I find it does the job very well (up to 16 MPH) and doesn't make any appreciable noise.

I had to return the bike to the shop a couple of times because of a battery charging problem. The battery took no notice of the charger being plugged in and wouldn't charge at all. A bit of trial and error was needed (resetting - turning off and on) to get it to charge. The problem was eventually cured by a firmware upgrade and it has been no trouble ever since.

I'm well pleased with the bike all in all.


----------



## aldus (13 Jul 2019)

raleighnut said:


> View: https://youtu.be/cfyC6NJqt2o




Did a swallow carry those coconut shells? Asking for a friend... :P


----------



## cosmicbike (13 Jul 2019)

aldus said:


> Did a swallow carry those coconut shells? Asking for a friend... :P



I believe so, a European one mind, not African. Something to do with dorsal feathers....


----------



## aldus (13 Jul 2019)

cosmicbike said:


> I believe so, a European one mind, not African. Something to do with dorsal feathers....



Ah, yes... the Schwalbe Marathon I supposed... lovely bird, the Schwalbe Marathon... we see them a lot around here in Leipzig... :P


----------



## rualexander (13 Jul 2019)

Cycleops said:


> This looks interesting, a new drive system claimed to be whisper quiet with belt drive;
> https://electrek.co/2019/07/03/brose-mid-drive-and-battery-system-electric-bike/



The 'whisper quietness' and belt drive of Brose motors is not new, they've been making them for a while now.
My friend has a Specialized Turbo Levo e-mtb with a Brose motor, and it is virtually silent, even on smooth tarmac you can't really hear it riding alongside it.


----------



## aldus (7 Aug 2019)

rualexander said:


> The 'whisper quietness' and belt drive of Brose motors is not new, they've been making them for a while now.
> My friend has a Specialized Turbo Levo e-mtb with a Brose motor, and it is virtually silent, even on smooth tarmac you can't really hear it riding alongside it.



Yeah, I wish those Gates belt drives didn't add so much to the cost; I've been looking at some of the e-folders that use them here and they charge a premium for them. And they even make the Bosch systems quieter!


----------



## rualexander (8 Aug 2019)

aldus said:


> Yeah, I wish those Gates belt drives didn't add so much to the cost; I've been looking at some of the e-folders that use them here and they charge a premium for them. And they even make the Bosch systems quieter!



Not talking about Gates belt drives here in this thread but rather the internal belt drive in Brose mid-mount ebike motors.

View: https://youtu.be/hBL7g22Pj18


----------

